# No notification of replies to a subscribed threads



## You little ripper!

I'm finding that recently I haven't been getting notification of replies to some of the threads I have subscribed to. Has anyone else had that problem?


----------



## diegodbs

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> I'm finding that recently I haven't been getting notification of replies to some of the threads I have subscribed to. Has anyone else had that problem?


 
I had the same problem some weeks ago. I had to edit my profile and refresh my e-mail address again.


----------



## You little ripper!

diegodbs said:
			
		

> I had the same problem some weeks ago. I had to edit my profile and refresh my e-mail address again.


Thanks diegodbs. I'll try that.


----------



## You little ripper!

I did try that diegodbs and I'm still not getting some notifications.  There must be something else causing the problem. Thanks anyway.


----------



## cirrus

I gave up using the notification emails ages ago and just click user control panel when I go back into the forum.  This shows you what's fresh on anything you have subscribed to but isn't foolproof.  If you click on the all subscribed threads tab, you should get what it says on the tin.

All the best


----------



## You little ripper!

cirrus said:
			
		

> I gave up using the notification emails ages ago and just click user control panel when I go back into the forum. This shows you what's fresh on anything you have subscribed to but isn't foolproof. If you click on the all subscribed threads tab, you should get what it says on the tin.
> 
> All the best


Thanks cirrus.  I'll do that in  future.


----------



## mkellogg

Charles, I sent you a test message from the forum system.  It said that there were no errors sending the message.  I wonder where they are going...
Mike


----------



## You little ripper!

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Charles, I sent you a test message from the forum system. It said that there were no errors sending the message. I wonder where they are going...
> Mike


Mike, I got the email test and it seems to be O.K..
I've not had any problem the last few days but I'll let you know if it happens again.


----------



## You little ripper!

Mike, I'm still getting the problem. I noticed that for some reason some threads I have subscribed to do not have a tick in the list of new posts and it is those ones that I get no notification about. This can happen even when I have had earlier notification for the same thread. For some reason they just stop.


----------



## mkellogg

Hmmm.  If the tick (check mark) is disappearing, then you are being unsubscribed from those threads for some reason.  I can't think of what would cause this other than accidentally clicking the unsubscribe link in the email.  (You aren't using some strange new web browser or email program that pre-fetches the contents of links are you?)

If nobody else seems to be having this problem, then it is probably something happening on your end.

Mike


----------



## You little ripper!

Hi Mike,

I use Thunderbird for email (don't know if you would call that strange), and Internet Explorer as a web browser. Could it be because I'm not using Firefox for web browser and Outlook Express for emails? The reason I don't use Firefox is because it doesn't work properly when I want to go 'back' for some reason. This only happens in the WR forum. It's O.K. everywhere else.

Sorry to be a pain in the neck.  

Charles


----------



## mkellogg

...I bet Thunderbird is prefetching the unsubscibe link (loading the page so that it loads faster).  That would unsubscribe you from the thread.  I can't think of anything else that would be doing that.  Firefox has been known to be playing around with this, and I wouldn't be surprised to see it in Thunderbird. 

Mike


----------



## You little ripper!

I might just stick to checking the List of Subscribed Threads.
Thanks Mike.

Charles


----------

